# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  رسائل الجوال المنتشرة بما يسمى حملة الاستغفار بدعة .. للعلامة البراك.

## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.

السؤال:
فضيلة الشيخ العلامة / عبدالرحمن بن ناصر البراك حفظه الله ورعاه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،، أما بعد: 
فقد انتشرت رسائل جوال تدعو إلى حملة استغفار منظمة تدعو إلى إرسال هذه الرسائل لكل المشتركين في الجوال .. فما رأي فضيلتكم في ذلك ؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

الجواب:
الحمد لله وصلى الله على عبده ونبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
الاستغفار من أفضل الذكر وأفضل الدعاء وقد أثنى الله على المستغفرين فقال تعالى: (والمستغفرين بالأسحار) وهو سبب في صرف العذاب قال تعالى : (وماكان الله معذبهم وأنت فيهم وماكان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون) وقد أخبر تعالى عن الرسل أنهم أمروا أقوامهم بالاستغفار كما قال تعالى عن نوح: (فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا) وعن هود : ( ويا قوم استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه)..
والاستغفار مطلق ومقيد . فالمقيد مثلعقب الصلاة والاستغفار في السحر وبعد الإفاضة من عرفة. 
والمطلق هو الاستغفار في سائر الأوقات ولايجوز تخصيص وقت أو حال للاستغفار إلا بدليل من كتاب الله أو سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فينبغي أن يُعلم أن ما انتشر في رسائل الجوال مما يسمى "حملة الاستغفار" بدعة ؛ لأنها تدعوإلى الاستغفار في وقت معين مِن كل مَن وصلتْ إليهم هذه الرسالة ..
والواجب أن تستبدل رسالة حملة الاستغفار برسالة تحمل الدعوة إلى الإكثار من ذكر الله والاستغفار دون تقييد في وقت وكل يذكر ربه ويستغفره متى بدا له ، وتذكر دون أن يرتبط في ذلك مع آخرين وهو ما سمي بحملة الاستغفار الحمد لله وصلى الله على عبده ونبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
الاستغفار من أفضل الذكر وأفضل الدعاء وقد أثنى الله على المستغفرين فقال تعالى: (والمستغفرين بالأسحار) وهو سبب في صرف العذاب . قال تعالى : (وماكان الله معذبهم وأنت فيهم وماكان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون) وقد أخبر تعالى عن الرسل أنهم أمروا أقوامهم بالاستغفار كما قال تعالى عن نوح: (فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا) وعن هود : ( ويا قوم استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه)..
والاستغفار مطلق ومقيد . فالمقيد مثل عقب الصلاة والاستغفار في السحر وبعد الإفاضة من عرفة. 
والمطلق هو الاستغفار في سائر الأوقات ولايجوز تخصيص وقت أو حال للاستغفار إلا بدليل من كتاب الله أو سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فينبغي أن يُعلم أن ما انتشر في رسائل الجوال مما يسمى "حملة الاستغفار" بدعة ؛ لأنها تدعو إلى الاستغفار في وقت معين مِن كل مَن وصلتْ إليهم هذه الرسالة ..
والواجب أن تستبدل رسالة حملة الاستغفار برسالة تحمل الدعوة إلى الإكثار من ذكر الله والاستغفار دون تقييد في وقت وكل يذكر ربه ويستغفره متى بدا له ، وتذكر دون أن يرتبط في ذلك مع آخرين وهو ما سمي بحملة الاستغفار ..
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى ،، ونستغفر الله ونتوب إليه 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .

----------


## التبريزي

أنا متأكد 100% أن هناك من المشايخ من لا يرى في هذا بدعة!!
التوسع في باب البدع أحيانا يوصل إلى البدعة، 
أدعو كل من يقرأ ردي هذا ان يقول:
استغفر الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم...

----------


## أسـامة

> والمطلق هو الاستغفار في سائر الأوقات ولايجوز تخصيص وقت أو حال للاستغفار إلا بدليل من كتاب الله أو سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> فينبغي أن يُعلم أن ما انتشر في رسائل الجوال مما يسمى "حملة الاستغفار" بدعة ؛ لأنها تدعو إلى الاستغفار في وقت معين مِن كل مَن وصلتْ إليهم هذه الرسالة


الاستغفار ليس ببدعة.
التذكير بالله ليس ببدعة.
تحديد وقت معين لم يوقت في الشرع...  بدعة.
لأنه تعبد ميقاتي، والتوقيت لابد أن يكون له دليل شرعي... كالصلاة والصيام والحج... ونحو ذلك.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الدارمي - رحمه الله-:
أخبرنا الحكم بن المبارك انا عمر بن يحيى قال سمعت أبي يحدث عن أبيه قال : 
كنا نجلس على باب عبد الله بن مسعود قبل صلاة الغداة, فإذا خرج مشينا معه إلى المسجد..
فجاءنا أبو موسى الأشعري..
فقال: أخرج إليكم أبو عبد الرحمن بعد؟
قلنا: لا.
فجلس معنا حتى خرج.
فلما خرج قمنا إليه جميعا ..
فقال له أبو موسى : يا أبا عبد الرحمن إني رأيت في المسجد آنفا أمرا أنكرته , ولم أر والحمد لله إلا خيرا.
قال : فما هو؟
فقال إن عشت فستراه.
قال : رأيت في المسجد قوما حلقا جلوسا ينتظرون الصلاة , في كل حلقة رجل , وفي أيديهم حصا , فيقول: كبروا مائة فيكبرون مائة..
فيقول : هللوا مائة فيهللون مائة ..
ويقول : سبحوا مائة , فيسبحون مائة .
قال: فماذا قلت لهم ؟
قال: ما قلت لهم شيئا انتظار رأيك أو انتظار أمرك .
قال: أفلا أمرتهم ان يعدوا سيئاتهم , وضمنت لهم ان لا يضيع من حسناتهم ثم مضى ومضينا معه حتى أتى حلقة من تلك الحلق فوقف عليهم ..
فقال : ما هذا الذي أراكم تصنعون .
قالوا: يا أبا عبد الله حصا نعد به التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح..
قال: فعدوا سيئاتكم فأنا ضامن أن لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء , ويحكم يا أمة محمد ما أسرع هلكتكم هؤلاء صحابة نبيكم صلى الله عليه و سلم متوافرون وهذه ثيابه لم تبل وأنيته لم تكسر , والذي نفسي بيده إنكم لعلى ملة هي أهدي من ملة محمد ؟ 
أو مفتتحوا باب ضلالة ؟
قالوا : والله يا أبا عبد الرحمن ما أردنا الا الخير.
قال : وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حدثنا أن قوما يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم وأيم الله ما أدري لعل أكثرهم منكم.
ثم تولى عنهم.
فقال عمرو بن سلمة : رأينا عامة أولئك الحلق يطاعنونا يوم النهروان مع الخوارج.[1/79]

----------


## منصور مهران

بسم الله ، والحمد لله ،
وبعد ،
فلم أجد في سؤال السائل  -  كما ساقه الأستاذ عبد العزيز النجدي  -  تحديدا لوقت الاستغفار الذي بنى عليه المجيبون بدعية هذا الاستغفار .

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز

> بسم الله ، والحمد لله ،
> وبعد ،
> فلم أجد في سؤال السائل - كما ساقه الأستاذ عبد العزيز النجدي - تحديدا لوقت الاستغفار الذي بنى عليه المجيبون بدعية هذا الاستغفار .


أحسنت أخي منصور .. فعلا ليس في السؤال المطروح تحديدا لوقت الاستغفار ..
لعل الشيخ - أطال الله عمره على طاعته - لم يطرح عليه السؤال كما يجب أو أنه بلغته معلومات غير صحيحة ..

أقول أيها الإخوة .. فتوى الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير والشيخ يوسف الاحمد تحتاج الى ان يُطلع عليها ..

فتوى الشيخ عبدالكريم ..

شيخنا الكريم ما حكم ما انتشر في هذه الأيام باسم حملة المستغفرين ؟ 

الجواب :
*حملة المستغفرين إن كان صاحبها يربط ذلك برأس السنة فنقول هذا ليس عليه دليل فهو محدث .*
*وإن كانت هذه الرسالة بمناسبة كون الرسائل مجاناً ويريد أن يستغل الإكثار من بعث هذا الاستغفار ما فيه ما يمنع - إن شاء الله تعالى - لكن لا يكون في فهمه أو فهم من تصل إليه الرسالة أن الأمر مرتبط برأس السنة .*

*الأمر الثاني / عليه أن يكرر هذه الرسالة في أوقات متباينة ليست أوقات مناسبات شرعية .أ.هـ.*
http://www.khudheir.com/****/5177


فتوى الشيخ يوسف :

انتشرت في الأيام السابقة عبر رسائل الجوال ، دعوة جماعية سميت بـ ( حملة المستغفرين ) ، وقد لاقت انتشاراً واسعاً ، وخاصة مع عرض شركة الاتصالات السعودية الأخير ، وقد ورد سؤال على الشيخ الدكتور يوسف بن عبدالله الأحمد - عضو هيئة التدريس في جامعة الامام بالرياض - نصه مايلي :

فضيلة الشيخ : انتشر في رسائل الجوال الدعوة إلى حملة الاستغفار ، ونصها :

" أستغفر الله ..أستغفر الله .. أستغفر الله.. أستغفر الله ..

( حملة المستغفرين فكن معنا )

"وما كان الله معذبهم وهو يستغفرون"

"فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا"

الرجاء إرسالها لغيرك كي يعم الاستغفار بلادنا ، ولا تنس أن لك مثل أجر المستغفرين بسبب تذكيرك .." انتهت الرسالة .

فما حكم إرسالها؟

الجواب : الاستغفار مشروع وهو من أفضل العبادات، والحث عليه مشروع برسائل الجوال وغيرها، لكن الإشكال هنا في جملة ( حملة المستغفرين فكن معنا ) لأن الاستغفار عبادة مطلقة وإضافة الجماعية وهو الاجتماع على الاستغفار من خلال هذه الحملة : وصف زائد في العبادة فيجعلها بدعة إضافية كما هو مقرر في قواعد البدعة.

ولذلك فإنه لا مانع من نشر هذه الرسالة بشرط حذف هذه الجملة ( حملة المستغفرين فكن معنا ) وجملة ( كي يعم الاستغفار بلادنا) بعداً للشبهة والله تعالى أعلم .

قاله وكتبه :

د.يوسف بن عبدالله الأحمد

عضو هيئة التدريس في كلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام

الرياض 7/1/1431هـ
http://almisq.net/news-action-show-id-2026.htm

*وجزاكم الله خيرا ..*

----------


## أسـامة

> فتوى الشيخ عبدالكريم ..
> *الأمر الثاني / عليه أن يكرر هذه الرسالة في أوقات متباينة ليست أوقات مناسبات شرعية .أ.هـ.*


مسألة التوقيت للعبادة... أحد مباحث البدعة.
لذا فالتباين في الأوقات... وعدم تخصيص وقت معين لها... يخرجها من حيز البدعة.

وسواء قيدها كما في فتوى الشيخ يوسف الأحمد... أو قيدها لوقت بعينه.. كأن يضبط الخدمة إلكترونيا أن تصل الرسائل في الساعة الحادية عشر صباحًا يوميًا...
فكليهما داخل تحت: البدعة الإضافية.

وجميع الفتاوي بالأعلى لشيوخنا الكرام الأفاضل ليس بينهم تعارض... بل الجمع بينهم يعطي خلاصة القول.
حفظ الله لنا علماءنا وبارك في علمهم وعملهم وأورثهم الجنة. اللهم آمين.
وبارك الله في الأخوة الأفاضل... نفع الله بكم.

----------


## أم تميم

حفظ الله مشائخنا الكرام ، ونفعنا بعلمهم .. 
بارك الله فيكم على النقل ..

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

جزاكم الله  خيرا على الطرح الطيب

----------

